# Sayoc Kali Seminar 4/13 Chicago area!!



## Guro_Jeff (Apr 1, 2003)

Hello all!

Just a quick reminder to those who may not be aware... I will be conducting a one day seminar in the Chicago/Rosemont, IL area in a couple of weeks!! The information is noted below.

# April 13, 2003

Sayoc Kali Seminar in the Chicago Area
Rosemont, Illinois

Date: April 13, 2003
Time: 11am till 5pm
Location: Radisson Hotel O'Hare
6810 N. Mannheim Road
Rosemont, IL 60018
Cost: $75 cash at the door
Taught by: Guro Jeff Chung
Contact: (917) 749-5169
Email: gurojeff@yahoo.com

i'll be conducting private sessions on Saturday, April 12... if anyone is interested in participating, please let me know!!

respects, Guro Jeff

http://www.tribalbladefightingarts.com


----------



## arnisador (May 11, 2003)

Can we get a review?


----------

